# Mars Coat King Stripper and Schnauzers



## digimom (Dec 10, 2007)

Good Evening Everyone,

I'm getting ready to purchase the "lot" to groom my own two schnauzers. In my search for the correct tools, I came upon this "Mars Coat King Stripper" where the lady used it to "strip" the coat on her schnauzers. I've seen some pictures of other kinds of dogs that had this "stripper" used on them and their coats looks great (most long haired). 

I am curious if anyone with schnauzers on the forum has used this tool and if so, what size and when is it used (what length of hair)? Do you use it instead of clippers or along with clippers? My dogs mat almost every day and it is frustrating. Their fur is very, very soft and just going out in a wet yard produces matty legs.

Brandy is 6 and has always been clippered. Tally is 9 mos and has had about 4 grooms. They get very wavy/curly - but not the pretty curly - fur. Very hairy ears! and Tally has very hairy feet!

Should I invest the $40 in this or just stick with the Andis UltraEdge clipper?

Thanks for advice!

Karen


----------



## digits mama (Jun 13, 2007)

Hi there!

I am not a schnauzer owner but have Cairn Terriers that need to be stripped to maintain the weatherproof non matting coats. I use the Mars stripper and find it fabulous! I also use a stripping knife for the tops and the sides.
Heres a site I found useful
http://www.strippingknives.com/grooming/groomingtips.htm

Once you decide to start stripping your pups..You will find that the hairs will probably come back a bit courser and they will not matt up as bad. If I was to use clippers on my girls the hairs will become soft and would mat easily.

I only use clippers around the sanitary areas and on the feet.

Im sure you will get some pro advice soon...Im just a owner that cant find anyone to strip here. So I do it myself...it is quite easy!

Good luck!


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

If your dogs have been being clippered, then the coat kings aren't going to help you much like it will with digits cairn terriers that are stripped. It will not help at all on the matting in the legs because you do not use them on the legs, only the back and body. If your dogs legs are matting, it is because the coat is too long on the legs, and/or damaged coat. If you want to try to bring back their coats from clipping, and get the coarse, colored hairs to return, it is VERY hard work, and can take a year or more of plucking to get some results. In the meantime, your pet may not like it, as the clippered coat is not ideal for plucking. As you are a pet owner, grooming then yourself, I would recommend just continueing clipping them. Bodies with a 7F, and scissoring up the legs shorter, so that you are trimming off the dead, damaged ends and leaving a shorter, healthier coat that will matt less. There is a good schnauzer thread with grooming links in the "schauzer mistaken for scottie" thread.


----------



## digimom (Dec 10, 2007)

Thanks Graco, They are "pet" dogs, but thought this type of stripper (not the regular stripping knives) would be something I could use. I'm not going to strip either dog. Brandy went to the groomer for the past 6 yrs (good dog for groomer), but with two and the price going way up, I've decided that I will "attempt" to clipper the dogs at home. I have purchased two dvd/tapes that show how to groom a schnauzer in detail, so I feel like I could do the body part well, at least, until I get to the face. That will take practice. I am purchasing an Andis UltraEdge 2 speed and the "stuff" to go along. 

I usually have had their legs trimmed shorter, especially in the summer, but as the hair grows out and they venture into a wet duey yard, they come back with matted legs. Bad mom, I don't brush out every day like I probably should. I'll check out the thread you mention above and appreciate your honest answer to my question. It was exactly what I was looking for. Have a great weekend!

Karen


----------

